# First blades



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok so here I go getting into making my own stuff...

First off the PS910 Airbursh is pretty easy to use however the nozzles and needles are a bit too small to shoot createx right out the bottle...Im going to swap out the needles and see if this helps any since it came with a larger .3mm needle...2mm needle when thinned down properly you can write like a fine tipped pen...Little too precise for my liking...

After playin around a bit with it i decided to paint up a few blades...Below are my results...lol I call it Rug Burn...lol

I dont think its too bad for a first attempt...They are drying now...no clear coat applied yet...


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

They look great get some clear on them an they'll be ready to catch some fish! good job.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great job!

As you probably know there are a number of other guys who paint blades on this forum. I've seen them post some beauties so you'll have plenty of help if you have any questions.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Working on a clear coat now...Sprayed up my first batch with Rustoleum Painters Touch Acrylic X2....Not sure how durable this stuff is going to be...

Wondering about working with this devcon 30...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Those look good...I found clear lacqer to be the most durable spray on, but I eventually would like to get into the epoxy clears to bring out the colors best.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

CarpetBagger, the Devcon30 will do the trick.

Hold the blade in a pair of vice grips and paint the Devcon epoxy onto the blade. When you're done, quickly run a hair dryer or heat gun over the blade to get any bubbles out of the epoxy.

Then...keep slowly rotating the blade (by rotating the vice grips in your hand) for about 15 to 20 minutes till it set up. 

Finally...simply place it somewhere where no one will touch it.

In four hours it will be rock hard.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of work 20min per blade...i was thinking about hanging em and just doing that...Not 100% sure...

The acrylic stuff seems to be doing an ok job...No bubbles or wrinkles in the paint...We'll see how it holds up after i allow it to cure for 48hrs...Might try some laquer as well..

Heres a few of my latest...This is just after applying clear coat...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

That flo pink and yellow was hot for me this year.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats actually a purple to chartruse...Phone camera blurred it a bit...I like how the colors blend on the tips making a red...

Once July hit you could catch them on just about anything....was a pretty good season for fish migration...

Anyways Im trying a different clear coat now Krylon Acrylic...The Rusto apparently is an enamel and well...it leaves a lot to be desired (stupid home depot employees)...Dries too soft and you can scratch into the paint with some effort...


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

I just got a clear from www.Jannsnetcraft.com its called Top Coat, its water based. It come's in 4oz bottle. I thined it with just a little water an it sprayed pretty good in my airbrush. Give it about 2 to 4 days to drie completely. Its drie's pretty hard, I haven't had the time to test the durability out yet but I think it will hold up. It also come in a UV blast to. If you have any questions let me know.

www.sirmanski.com


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Save yourself a lot of time and aggravation, and use the Devcon. Tape a piece of clean paper to your desk/table. Use a toothpick to go through the clevis hole to keep the blade from moving, and use an acid brush to coat the blade. Use a few drops of denatured alcohol to thin the epoxy. Then move them onto one of those poly cutting boards over night.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I pretty much used these three blades all season from the islands to Conneaut. I made batches in pink, chartreuse, and gold backs. Pink back was the fish's favorite all year.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Het those look good...

Im thinking im probaly gonna have to pick up a bit of Devcon...

How much Denatured Alcohol do you use in a batch...just a few drops or what?

Can acetone be used in its place?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I have no idea about the acetone. I start with a 'blob' of epoxy about the size of a fifty cent piece. I add about four or five drops of the denatured alcohol, and stir it well. I can do about thirty blades with it. Before I started using the alcohol, I'd be lucky to get fifteen blades done before the epoxy started setting up, and was rendered useless.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

ill give it a try...Thanks Capt.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice blades, Het! How was your season?

CB, those look really nice now that you showed how they look under the clear.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

CarpetBagger said:


> Thats actually a purple to chartruse...Phone camera blurred it a bit...I like how the colors blend on the tips making a red...
> 
> Once July hit you could catch them on just about anything....was a pretty good season for fish migration...
> 
> Anyways Im trying a different clear coat now Krylon Acrylic...The Rusto apparently is an enamel and well...it leaves a lot to be desired (stupid home depot employees)...Dries too soft and you can scratch into the paint with some effort...


I'm tellin' you...try the the clear lacquer....dries hard as a rock. The epoxy, I think, would work great, but may be a messy job when you have a bunch a blades to do on top of being a pain...I'd think, but don't know for sure. The spray is quick, easy and effective. You can also get it in qt. cans but need to add the hardener....its the same stuff Wiley been using on his muskie plugs for years and they are among the best production lures on the market.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Should have some extra time on my hands now that my fishing season is coming to a close...

Probaly paint up couple thousand blades...lol

Im gonna try the Laquer and the epoxy...see how it goes...



ShutUpNFish said:


> I'm tellin' you...try the the clear lacquer....dries hard as a rock. The epoxy, I think, would work great, but may be a messy job when you have a bunch a blades to do on top of being a pain...I'd think, but don't know for sure. The spray is quick, easy and effective. You can also get it in qt. cans but need to add the hardener....its the same stuff Wiley been using on his muskie plugs for years and they are among the best production lures on the market.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Just brushed up a batch of 10 blades a 3 spoons with devcon 2 ton 30min...Thinned it down with denatured alcohol still have to be pretty quick with the application...

Put the brushes into acetone after application and they are not ruined...well see how they harden up.....


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Het those look outstanding


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Denatured is the way to go....Acetone and water based colors do not mix...

I think I thinned the stuff down a bit too much.....it was almost runny...Not real sure how thick you lay it on het, but the last batch I did didnt seem to dry as hard as I would have liked...

Tried a batch of about 10 blades this morning and put the stuff on straight with no alcohol to thin it...They seem to be looking ok...


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Carpetbagger your blades look pretty good.I've been using Dick nite clear coat thay seem ok but I'm going to try the epoxy.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Epoxy seems to be a fairly durable finish...still not 100% sold on it though...I think I might be applying it too soon and its not getting as hard as I would like it to...2 coats of acrylic clear seems to be about up to par when doing a finger nail test...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Clear Lacquer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Devcon is awesome stuff, it dries rock hard, I have a crank that has caught probably close to 50 walleye with only one coat of D2T, not one chip yet. And no you can't see the color. LOL. if it works on cranks, no issue on spoons or blades.

I have some automotive grade clear coat that works good too, my buddy paints cars for a living and he hooked me up, it's good stuff too. I also have 2 part as well. All work.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Clear Lacquer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LoL...ok ok ok ill run a few with clear lacquer...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Just lay your blades flat, add one light coat and let it dry about ten minutes...then put one final thick coat on and don't touch it for a few hours! DONE.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I did my first few batches with rattle can clear lacquer. The blades will eventually lose their paint. It takes a while, but it happens.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats OK, I'll just repaint them....keeps me busy As a muskie lure maker for many years, some folks need to realize that the lures aren't meant to last forever, especially if they are catching fish.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

no issues with chipping?

What brand of Laquer you using there chief?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Currently using Rustoleum brand Specialty Lacquer. It doesn't chip off for me. I do have to admit though....if its a hot harness and been catching lots of fish, some of the edges chip, but I consider that pretty normal when painting onto metal. Its not from the fish either...its generally from banging around on the inside of the boat when bringing them in. None of them are going to be bullet proof.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Actually kinda figured out the problem with my epoxy experiment...I was putting the epoxy on too soon...Paint was not 100% dry and was actually kinda keeping the epoxy from hardening as it should...Latest stuff seems to be pretty solid...


----------

